

Erlang meets Ruby - albemuth
http://github.com/mojombo/erlectricity/tree/master

======
johnbender
You should probably have linked to the guy who wrote the software.

[http://nullstyle.com/2007/5/9/erlectricity-hi-ruby-i-m-
erlan...](http://nullstyle.com/2007/5/9/erlectricity-hi-ruby-i-m-erlang)

------
bcx
I don't suppose anyone knows of a Ruby interface that let's you call erlang
directly from ruby as a true erlang node (like py_interface for python).

